# Diferencia entre pics de 8 bits, 16 bits y 32 bits???



## Orfiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola a todos como estan tengo una duda ya que desde hace como dos años he trabajado con los pics 16f84a, 16f877 etc... que son de 8 bits y mi pregunta es debido a que veo esta imagen en la pagina de microchip y quiero saber cual es la diferencia en que un pic utilice 8, 16 o 32 bits???


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 13, 2011)

La diferencia es el tamaño de los registros de memoria que usa y esto impacta en la resolucion de los calculos que puede realizar y el tamaño de memoria que puede accesar

Por ejemplo, en un PIC de 8 bits el numero maximo que puedes almacenar es de 8 bits o 255, por lo que si necesitas hacer una suma que de un resultado mas grande necesitas hacerlo en partes y almacenar el resultado en 2 o mas registros, tambien en el caso de las llamadas a subrutinas y saltos de tabla deben encontrarse dentro de un rango de 255 instrucciones desde la instruccion actual

Al increntar a 16 bits incrementas el limite, ahora pudes hacer calculos hasta 65535 en la misma instruccion, y a 32 bits el limite es de 4 millones.


----------



## Orfiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Gracias por sacarme de dudas voy haber si pruebo con los pics de 16bits jejejeje.


----------



## ilcapo (Mar 30, 2012)

disculpas al moderador por reabrir este post pero si habro uno nuevo con interrogantes similares a lo mejor se enoje mas XD!! 

bueno tengo 2 preguntas:

1) cuales son los  pics de 16 bits ? seran los de la familia 18f .. ??

2) para los pics32 que supongo que son de 32 bits , los puedo programar con assembler en el MPLAB que siempre he usado hasta aca ? la programacion en assembler de 32 bits es tan compleja que conviene C? se puede programar los pic32 en el CCS ? existe algun libro de assembler en 32 bits basico para los pic32 o ARM ?


disculpen que meti varias preguntas juntas en el punto 2, pero son mis dudas existenciales, y no conozco gente que me pueda ayudar con esto salvo ustedes, saludos!


----------



## Basalto (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola

1-. La mayoría de los PICs de 16 bits son los PIC24F, PIC24H, PIC24E, dsPIC30F, dsPIC33F, dsPIC33E. Hecha un vistazo a http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/family/16bit/. Los de la familia 18f son de 8 bits.

2-. Programar en micro de 32 bits una aplicación básica-media con ASM, es una locura. ¿A que a ningún informático se le ocurre programar una aplicación de windows en ASM?
Lo del CSS lo desconozco nunca lo use ese compilador. Lo libros de PIC32 están en ingles, existen en internet algunos códigos de ejemplo para ir comenzando.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 30, 2012)

Efectivamente... apartir de 16 bits ya comienza a convertirse en una locura programar en ensamblador (a menos que sean cosas muy especificas), lo mas recomendable es usar un lenguaje de alto nivel como C


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 1, 2012)

bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas me han sacado de la duda  , aprobecho para hacerles 2 preguntas mas si no es mucha molestia: 

1) en el MPLAB se puede programar en C ?? en el MPLAB se puede programar mas de 8 bits en assembler ?

2)Para comenzar con la programacion en 32 bits en C para pics, conocen algun buen libro como guia ? lo que encuentro son ejemplos sueltos por internet pero se me hace mucho lio 

gracias de antemano, saludos!


----------



## Meta (Abr 1, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:


> bueno muchas gracias por las respuestas me han sacado de la duda  , aprobecho para hacerles 2 preguntas mas si no es mucha molestia:
> 
> 1) en el MPLAB se puede programar en C ?? en el MPLAB se puede programar mas de 8 bits en assembler ?
> 
> ...



Cuanto más bits tenga, mejor. Si lo llegaras a usar, claro. Si te sobra, mejor empezar con los cortitos.

Ya que te interesa, puedes ller las 7 páginas del autor que escribió esta Web sobre emigración de los 8 bits hacia los 32 bits.

http://www.electronicosonline.com/2010/01/07/Definen-como-esencial-migracion-de-8-a-32-bits/

Un saludo mi muy distinguido amigo.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 2, 2012)

gracias meta , muy buena la info, tengo para entretenerme toda la semana santa ! XD saludos!


----------



## BKAR (Abr 2, 2012)

ahhh yo tambien!!!.
...como no soy de los que les gusta estar leer mucho en el monitor cuando es muy extenso el libro tutorial lo qeu sea, mejor voy a imprimirlo!!
agradecimientos al amigo Suky por su gran aporte tutorial-mplab-c18/


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 3, 2012)

genial el libro BKAR gracias por publicarlo, una pregunta porque en C no me doy cuenta como con assembler,,,, los programas que figuran (todos en c)  son para pics de 16 bits? o para los pic de 32 bits ? saludos


----------



## Basalto (Abr 3, 2012)

Esos ejemplos que se publican en el libro están en C18, este compilador solamente se puede utilizar para la serie 18 de PIC. Por lo que es de 8 bits.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 3, 2012)

ok gracias por la respuesta, este libro me va a servir de mucho ya que conozco muy poco la programacion en C, pero ahora estoy buscando un libro para programar en 32 bits, asi me sirve tambien para programar los ARM que son de 32 bits como el ARM 7 TDMI si conoces algun libro sobre esto aunque sea en ingles me sera de ayuda para ir viendo ejemplos desde los mas basicos,y ver la diferencia con la programacion en C de 8 bits,muchas  gracias


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola:

PIC32 por ahora sólo en Inglés y son muy buenos. 16 bits y 8 bits si los hay en español. Cuando haya más demanda sobre los PIC32 que por fin ya hay encapsulado de DIP y de 28 y 40 patillas, tal vez la gente se anime a comprarlo, con el tiempo, libros en español. PIC32 es potente. ARM puedes instalar un Windows y Linux, es demasiado potente, lo que no está muy extendido a hobbistas.

Saludo.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 3, 2012)

ok gracias y algun libro que me recomiendes para pic 32 o ARM ? no importa que sea en ingles algo se dejan entender XD


----------



## Meta (Abr 3, 2012)

No tengo ninguno, en Internet lo puedes buscar. De todas formas, en ARM, ¿puedes conseguir los grabadores, ARM, y demás periféricos sin mandarlo a pedir?

No hay tanta documentación como otros uC.

MEjor primero aprendes usar los 8 bits, para que luego te sea más fácil usar los demás. Así sabrás de que va el mundo.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 3, 2012)

Si, para ARM un amigo tiene una plaqueta de prueba, ademas me va  a hacer falta porque en 3er año de la facultad (ing electronica) estan dando ARM 7 TDMI , no se porque no dan algo mas "practico" como el pic 32 pero bue,,, lo que pasa es q el profesor de la materia es bastante bastante groso,ahora es director del proyecto  LUNSAT ( satelite a la luna cordobes que sera lanzado en 2016, este seria el quinto satelite que lanza) entonces es muy exigente y "revienta" a todos,,,si consigo los apuntes de esa materia los posteo por aca


----------



## Meta (Abr 4, 2012)

Si peudes con ARM, adelante. Si tienes dinero, entra en su Web oficial y a comprar módulos. Antes que nada, busca información si es viable o no. PIC y aVR, es viable con seguridad.

Lo del PIC32 lo están usando una empresa que trabaja un amigo. Les encanta esos 32 bits porque trabaja mucho más rápido. Trabaja en proyectos sobre avión (maqueta radio control) con energía solar y PIC32.  Van mejor que los de 8 bits para estos casos, porue trabajan con cálculos matemáticos, con PIC32 es lo mejor. Antes trabajaba con Motorola conocido FreeScale, lo que no se. ¿Por qué ese cambio?

Recuerdo que Motorola reconocen que es un buen micro, loq ue es tedioso programarlo. PIC32 es mucho más fácil, no por ello el mejor. 

Quiero PIC32 para cosas grandes, si es para controlar Le, los de 8 bits es suficientes.

Mucha suerte.


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 4, 2012)

si a mi tambien me gusta mas la idea de los pic32, me queria sacar las dudas y le pregunte a este profesor porque ARM y no pic32.... bueno me dijo con risa burlona.. ¿que son los pics? con esas cositas no jugamos aca ,, ja ...... supongo que sabe lo que dice, pero para mi son mas "queribles" los pics asi que voy a darle duro a estas cositas, gracias de nuevo , saludos!


----------



## electronica5 (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, yo he programado pic de la familia 18F4550 y lo hacía con el compilador CCS, según tengo entendido para programar los PIC32 hace falta el compilador MPLAB C32, este está disponible en microchip que dispone de una versión de estudiantes el cuál está limitado a 64K de código compilado, mi pregunta sería si alguien lo ha probado y si 64K de código da para hacer algún programa complejo, y también si alguien sabe donde se puede descargar sin limitaciones. Gracias y saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 16, 2012)

Lo he probado hace tiempo. Si no recuerdo mal, en los primero s60 días tiene como si fuera la versióm completa. Luego se limita.

Saludo.


----------



## electronica5 (Abr 16, 2012)

Gracias por responder, ¿pero con la limitación de estudiante se puede hacer alguna aplicación grande?. Es que tengo que realizar el control de una caldera y el código va a ser grande, entonces quiero saber si con la limitación de 64 K de código me es suficiente, y si no, para comprar otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Abr 16, 2012)

Hola:

Los 64K es mucho si usas técnicas para 8 bits, e decir, como si usas un PIC de 8 bits. Hay PIC32 de 28 y 40 bits tipo DIL para usarlo en protoboard.

PIC32 de 64K es mucho para un control, tienes de sobra, jaajjja. Creo que ni llegarás a usar ni 1K.

Si vas usar sonidos o señales digitales, mejor el 16 bits, si vas usar un GLCD táctil y a color, es bueno usar un 32 bits, más fluides y más memoria. Si es para un control de caldera, con un 16F84A (1k) o 16F88 (4k) o 16F886 (8K) tienes de sobra.

Un saludo.


----------



## electronica5 (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola de nuevo  quisiera saber si está ya disponible la versión de proteus donde se pueda simular los pic 32 bits. Y si no es así, algún otro simulador que si soporte esos pic.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2012)

Cuando haya más demanda, lo harán, sobre todo lo sPIC32 de 28 y 40 pines como los 16F886/887 y 18Fx550.


----------



## neoflash (Ago 15, 2012)

buenas electronica5 te dejo este enlace donde esta los pic32 que simula proteus http://proteus.hubor.es/recursos/noticias-externas/5-microchip/3-microcontroladores-de-32-bits.html.


----------



## Meta (Ago 16, 2012)

neoflash dijo:


> buenas electronica5 te dejo este enlace donde esta los pic32 que simula proteus http://proteus.hubor.es/recursos/noticias-externas/5-microchip/3-microcontroladores-de-32-bits.html.



Tengo el Proteus 7.9 SP1, aún de manera de serie, no incluye ningún PIC32 a estas alturas de la vida.


----------



## ilcapo (Ago 16, 2012)

yo tambien me he fijado y proteus todavia no incluye simulacion de pic 32, a lo mejor hay una version muy muy nueva que si ? no se .... 

META: una consulta ,,, ese proteus 7.9 SP1  simula  LPC2148 ( arm7 tdmi) porque estoy queriendo hacer un tutorial bien basico de ARM7 y no creo que alguien tenga la placa ( LPC2148) seria muy util para seguir el tuto que se pueda simular, saludos


----------



## Meta (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola:

Sólo aparece ARM7 TDMI, LPC2101 al LPC2106, máximo el LPC2188. Precisamente el LPC2148 no aparece, lo harán con el tiempo. Todo ello el Proteus 7.9 SP1 hasta el momento.

Saludo.


----------

